# Wood found in Hawaii (oahu)



## Tankerbarr (Feb 8, 2018)

This wood was from a tree that was being cut down on Scofield Barracks. The trimmers didn't know what kind it is and I haven't been able to find anyone that can tell me. I'm hoping someone in here can help me. Maybe @Don Ratcliff knows?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2018)

@phinds


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2018)

Face grain doesn't ring any bells. This is likely one that will be ID'd by the bark/leaves

@Tankerbarr can you get a closeup of a well cleaned up end grain?


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 8, 2018)

phinds said:


> Face grain doesn't ring any bells. This is likely one that will be ID'd by the bark/leaves
> 
> @Tankerbarr can you get a closeup of a well cleaned up end grain?


I don't have it with me, it's back in TX. I just had these pics in my phone and was still curious.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 8, 2018)

Those leaves look more like leaves on vine tentacles. Do you have any pics showing the limb structure with leaves?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Those leaves look more like leaves on vine tentacles. Do you have any pics showing the limb structure with leaves?



Think those leaves are from 'Woodrose', _Merremia tuberosa_, a vine.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2018)

Tankerbarr said:


> I don't have it with me, it's back in TX. I just had these pics in my phone and was still curious.



So to add to your homework assignment, along with better pictures are more information. It looks to grow quickly, about 21-25 years for the 10-12" diameter piece. How many growth rings per inch, average? It appears to darken quickly. When was it cut and when did you take the pictures? The one piece has a dark streak down the center, looks like a soft pith, is it? What is its density? Is it a soft wood (texture)? Assume not a monocot (palm tree like), guess it is a 'hardwood tree' (dicot broad leaved tree versus needle like leaves).

But maybe Don's got you covered...


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2018)

Could it be Milo? did it have a nice floral smell when cut?


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 9, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Those leaves look more like leaves on vine tentacles. Do you have any pics showing the limb structure with leaves?


Those were the same leaves as on the branches....sorry I'm not there any more and those pictures were all I had.


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> So to add to your homework assignment, along with better pictures are more information. It looks to grow quickly, about 21-25 years for the 10-12" diameter piece. How many growth rings per inch, average? It appears to darken quickly. When was it cut and when did you take the pictures? The one piece has a dark streak down the center, looks like a soft pith, is it? What is its density? Is it a soft wood (texture)? Assume not a monocot (palm tree like), guess it is a 'hardwood tree' (dicot broad leaved tree versus needle like leaves).
> 
> But maybe Don's got you covered...


Yah it was definitely a hard wood. I took the picture with the end grain a few days after it was cut, the others were a few months after.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2018)

There's a honey bee in the one flower with a dark center

Pretty sure you were looking at 'Woodrose', a vine that was likely in the crown too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> There's a honey bee in the one flower with a dark center
> 
> Pretty sure you were looking at 'Woodrose', a vine that was likely in the crown too.


You're probably right...I doubt I could convince my wife to go back just to take a picture lol I'll just have to label it random Hawaiian wood


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2018)

Tankerbarr said:


> You're probably right...I doubt I could convince my wife to go back just to take a picture lol I'll just have to label it random Hawaiian wood



I sent Paul a list of the 52 common wood producing plants of Hawaii. Of those, only a hand full have bark features like the trunk you posted. When you return home and work on some of the homework requested, a better answer may be available.

Could the tree have been dead or nearly so and just looked alive because it was covered with the Woodrose vine?


----------

